# This one is for the Canadian contingent,eh?



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2015)

It was announced today that Canada is preparing to increase our commitment to assisting America in it's war against terrorism. We have promised to commit two of our largest battleships, 6000 armed troops, and 60 fighter jets. However, after the exchange rate is factored, that comes down to a canoe, two Mounties, and a flying squirrel. hahahahahaha! layful:layful:


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 20, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 20, 2015)

:lol1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2015)

Plenty of nuts in DC to feed the  flying squirrel!!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken, that is too funny! Lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2015)

Funny, Shalimar!


----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Flying Squirrel manoevers now underway.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

good one Shalimar!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2015)

Cookie, love your flying squirrels, they look a bit like bats, or perhaps moths. My grand mother always referred to moths as millers. I have no idea why.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Shalimar, I like the squirrels' little faces.  The Miller is a species of moth, as seen in Wiki, apparently found overseas.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Cookie. Perhaps the saying crossed the pond eons ago along with some of my ancestors.


----------



## jujube (Mar 20, 2015)

hahahaha!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 20, 2015)

One of my Canuck friends informs me that we have a problem. Apparently, flying squirrels are protesting en masse at Canadian embassies world wide against species discrimination. More protests expected tomorrow. Yikes! Oh well, the squirrels were a questionable addition to an already over stretched budget! HaHaHaHaHa!


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 20, 2015)

Speaking of "across the pond", my Surname is English because my Dads father was from Briton so I am a product of England, France, Germany, Ireland, and Cherokee Indian, USA.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 20, 2015)

Shalimar.....:lofl:       :yougogirl:


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Mar 20, 2015)

"... a canoe, two Mounties, and a flying squirrel..."??  With the current Congressioal leadership, even though sent to us to assist, it would mean trouble.  The canoe would be deemed necessary for the Department of Defense.  A defense contractor, after lobbying Congressmen, would be given a contract for $2 billion to retrofit the canoe with a sail.  If the sail turned out to be merely a handkerchief, he'd still be paid the $2 billion plus another billion for additional research to develop the handkerchief.  The two Mounties would be thought to be "gubmint employees" and would lose all pension and benefits.  The bill that would cut the Mounties' benefits would have an amendment raising the salaries of the members of that Congressional committee.  As far as the "flying squirrel"???  The Canadian government would be condemned for exporting undocumented squirrels to the U.S.  Even though this flying squirrel was well trained and would work hard to bolster the defenses of the U.S., he would be denied education and medical benefits.  If the squirrel petitioned for the right to vote, he would immediately be deported back to Canada... after stripping him of his nuts.

Yes... the current Congress of the U.S. would even screw up a flying squirrel.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2015)

Grumpy, you are too funny. My poor squirrel! Lol.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you so much, John. Lol.


----------

